# Joint Venture



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I want to go deep in my bay boat - Ranger 2400 - and was thinking if anyone ever gets a group of boats to head out together? I am talking 40-50 miles for Dorado, Wahoo, Grouper and AJ.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Ranger2005 said:


> I want to go deep in my bay boat - Ranger 2400 - and was thinking if anyone ever gets a group of boats to head out together? I am talking 40-50 miles for Dorado, Wahoo, Grouper and AJ.


What port do you fish out of? I have interest if b/w freeport and port a


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

I take my 24 BlueWave Purebay out that far routinely. In fact, just got back from a trip out about 50 miles yesterday. Biggest thing is watching the weather very closely and having all the correct safety gear. I've got more money in safety gear than fishing gear on my boat! I'd be game for an outing if something gets put together. I generally don't go out if waves at 2 ft or bigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome, I want to put something together - 3-5 boats? I don't want to go unless the forecast is 1-2' or less. period ~ 2-3 is too much for smaller boats. Watching the forecast is important too. We will need to be able to put it together in a few days notice. 

Can anyone pull it off on a weekday?

Yacker - I think we hit deeper water faster the further south we put in so port is up for discussion. I am willing to stay in a hotel overnight so we can get an early start.

Mike45 - How much fuel do you carry and what engine do you have? Have you been close to running out of fuel before? How fast do you run out there?

How many people per boat? 4? I may need to rally a few people for my boat.

So I will start a log for who is interested with a boat and who is interested as a passenger in an exel spread sheet. Please post or PM me your boat, fuel capacity, motor, and experience with fishing weedlines and deep water for Grouper and stuff... 

This could be FUN and Much safer than going out there alone..


----------



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

I'm in sea hunt bx 24.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I am in, I have a 23' single engine Hydra-sport. When are you thinking about going? I in Kingwood and I typically go out of Galveston.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Offshore Fishing*

Ranger,

I've got a 2014 Yamaha F300 four stroke and can get 3-4 mpg running at about 30 mph. As far as fuel goes, I've got an 80 gallon tank and have never seen any need to carry extra. For example, yesterday I left Matagorda Harbor at 3 am, ended up about 45 miles out by sun-up, and ran back at 50+ mph (it was pretty smooth) and used a little over half-a-tank. As I arrived at the dock a little after 3 pm, the engine ran for a solid 12 hrs non-stop.

With regards to speed, I don't typically have anything in mind when I plan a trip. Generally, I run 20-25 on the way out (limited by both mpg and waves), but if calms down I'll run full speed back which can be fun. On the flip side, it can jump up to 4-5 ft seas very quickly and then you are running very slow (10-15 mph).

With regards to fish and location, I typically catch a ton of snapper, kings, and big sharks. Yesterday, we ended up landing 4 kings (one went 42 lbs), a barracuda, a jack creville, a bonita, and two 7 foot sharks. I've gotten into AJs a few time, but not consistently, and have only come across mahi once. I hope to put in a bit more time over the summer and pick up a few of these other species.

As far as Port goes, I typically fish from Freeport to Matagorda.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*No. of People*

Also, I generally take no more then 3 people on my boat offshore. I find that if I take more than this, it becomes cluttered and I like my space. The exception to this is snapper season, of course.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*trip out*

I would be game out of Galveston. I keep my boat in Dickenson bayou so its a little trip b water to get to Galveston but I will meet you at the channel and go from there.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*oat*

24 mako 225 merc 150 gal fuel.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent to all - itismichael, we most likely will not go out of Galveston because to takes too long to get to deep water ~ I am thinking Port Aransas is closest to Houston but far enough south to get to deep water quick. Port O or Matty are possibly doable too. We can decide as a group.

We may need some passengers willing to help captains with the cost - so far everyone has a boat. I for one will need to find at least one passenger who is knowledgeable of deep water and weed lines. I have no artificial gear for dorado and only have one Penn 25 reel. I am used to state water snapper fishing and that is what I am geared up for. I will buy a rod and some tackle (hooks, weights, leader material) for this trip


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

More than willing to help fill up any of yalls boats 

I'll help fill up your tank and cooler too. I've got some of the heavier tackle for those deeper species as well to bring along.

Just looking for a good time. Let me know Ranger.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

alex.looney said:


> More than willing to help fill up any of yalls boats
> 
> I'll help fill up your tank and cooler too. I've got some of the heavier tackle for those deeper species as well to bring along.
> 
> Just looking for a good time. Let me know Ranger.


Awesome Man!! I have you in the log as a passenger for My boat 
:brew2:


----------



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

Why not go to Venice instead of port a ? If you ever fish there it will be hard to fish Texas coast unless it's in your backyard. Fishing is unbelievable there. 1200 ft water within 8 to 10 miles of pass.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Wow,*



Salt blitz said:


> Why not go to Venice instead of port a ? If you ever fish there it will be hard to fish Texas coast unless it's in your backyard. Fishing is unbelievable there. 1200 ft water within 8 to 10 miles of pass.


1200ft of water? I would not know how to fish that.. I am after big Dorado, small to medium Grouper, Big Snapper, and Wahoo. Never caught either of them. I hear Venice can produce Tuna at 10-12 miles?

I am game to do that one day! Would be a BLAST! Landing Tuna on a Bay Boat! lol... unimaginable..


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

With a couple days advance notice, i can fish weekdays most of the time.


----------



## Joeshark (Aug 16, 2005)

Available most day . Got gear and experience


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Deep water!*

57sm out of port o Connor jetty you can be at falcon 390 feet deep!


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

charlie lawless said:


> 57sm out of port o Connor jetty you can be at falcon 390 feet deep!


I wonder if my boat has that range? F250 on 24ft Ranger Bay - 72Gal of gas I think


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Use the third rule. 1/3 there, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve. You should get 3mpg at cruise and that would be 72 mile safe range. I have 24 Kenner 250 E-Tec with 90 gallons and have been 90 miles a few times.


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

I have a 35' CC. I am always having trouble rounding up "non broke *** friends, that don't have to Ask their wives or boss to go fishing" on clam days. I am game to anyone who can pay their own way and I don't have to babysit. I normally have 3+ me. Having other boats to run out with is always a blast. My boat has plenty of room if I need to haul extra gas for anyone. This winter has been very flat out there. Let me know if you get a crew together. I can easily go on weekdays. Galveston to Port A..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You guys should look into bringing a race jug of fuel. When you reach your destination empty the race jug into the tank. Jolly Roger posted a pic of his in a thread a while back.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*I'm in*

Weekday or weekend, couple days notice, glaveston or freeport, 1's or less, 50 m. range. couple weeks left on this hitch in the desert then I'm back home for the spring. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

I had a ranger 2300 before the boat I have now you should have no problem going 50 miles each way . Those are great boats!


----------



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

Got this one 3 miles out of sw pass in October


----------



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

Got this wahoo in the bay boat about. 23 miles out of south pass


----------



## Rotor-trash (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a 25T Contender with a single 350. 175 gal tank. Would like throw my name in the hat. Weekdays are good with a few days notice.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thought some was looking for me.. I was gonna say, I didn't do it!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Mosquito fleet only.....
If somebody need a crew member for the weekend . I am in


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Make it happen guys


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Salt Blitz - Now that's what I am talking about!! I cant imagine landing something like that - not to mention on a bay boat! 

I am watching the seas and ready to put this thing together! Its going to be a BLAST!

Thanks for the PM folks! I will add people to the list and PM you back to help fill in the blanks.

Any one know how to set up a group email in Yahoo Mail?


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lets talk port - What are the pros and conns to each?


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

charlie lawless said:


> 57sm out of port o Connor jetty you can be at falcon 390 feet deep!


I don't see Falcon on the Top Spot map?


----------



## Rotor-trash (Aug 10, 2013)

Freeport I think would be good. Quick to get to. Deep water fairly fast. I also think it would be an easily option for more people to attend. Plus I was planning on keeping my boat down there this summer in hopes to fish more often.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Ranger2005 said:


> I don't see Falcon on the Top Spot map?


 Falcon still there. East breaks are very close and bakers are on the way out of port aransas and not too far out of the way out of poc


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Ranger 2005 
When are you thinking about making a trip? 


I may have room for 1-2 people that are willing to help pitch in for fuel and bait. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Port Aransas is best option for closer deep water


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

My thoughts are not only deep water but also to have a variety of options. Looks like there will be several boats and we need to chose a location where everyone can get on a spot.

I think my maps suck and I don't see Bakers and Falcon on them. I see East Breaks. I don't see much structure there though. For East Breaks, Matagorda would be the ticket. For Deep Water, Port A. For a barrage of spots on my map, Freeport.

Priority catch - Gag Grouper. Secondary would be big Dorado. HOWEVER - I hear Blackfin come in a little closer at some time of the year? Is there any chance of finding any Tuna at the 50 mile mark?

This is where the experienced guys can really help out here. If you have been out 50ish miles a lot, we want your opinion with comments above considered.

For me personally - I and sure we will want to leave the dock just before sunrise so I will likely look for a Holiday Inn Express (or comp) to be close by. I know Surfside has some decent hotels nearby. Port A does too. Matty... IDK about that one.. Overall, Freeport is the most convenient by land but I would rather spend an extra hour in my car than an hour running across the gulf - which brings Port A into the picture.

saltwaterfisherman - next time the seas lay up! I am READY!!! 

It is looking like we are getting more boats than passengers. Lets all consider if we would like to forego using our boat and teaming up with other captains on theirs. In Lieu of this, I would think the best equipped boats (performance, electronics, safety, reliability) would be the boats of choice. I have no vacancies on my boat at this time but it seems some others do.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm interested in going with my boat and crew. I have fished offshore many times. Just traded for a bay boat with 60 mile out range. I'm headed to Venice Thursday with her and will redfish until our arms fall off. If we get a flat day or two, We're going for the tuna and wahoo.

Good Times!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Witrh a couple of days notice, I am available to crew. More than happy to pitch in for fuel, bait, etc.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

i work shift work and can do weekedays. i have 22ft cajun but would rather ride with somebody seeing as there are more boats. i am in dickinson but can do freeport or port A. love fishing offshore out of a bay boat, been doing it for 20 years. put me on the list


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Ranger...if you are really thinking of this, you should really look into Riks book of waypoints. It is the best money you could spend for a trip like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm up for it. I can do weekdays as well but prefer weekends so my son can go. I have a 25 foot Grady with twin 150's.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

We did a few 36 hour trips out 50 miles last october in a Cape Horn 21. Had a blast and ready to do it again.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Thought some was looking for me.. I was gonna say, I didn't do it!


Lol, I thought the same thing Hector


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Falcon*



yakfisher said:


> Falcon still there. East breaks are very close and bakers are on the way out of port aransas and not too far out of the way out of poc


It was three weeks ago!! It is 75 miles to falcon from port a. Only 57 from port o Connor


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

bingorocks said:


> You guys are crazy.


 Thank you!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

im off mon-fri next week if anybody goes and needs crew hit me up!!!
42 yo non smoker and drinker. lots of experience and will help clean up everything


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

country7 said:


> im off mon-fri next week if anybody goes and needs crew hit me up!!!
> 42 yo non smoker and drinker. lots of experience and will help clean up everything


I am not seeing favorable conditions. I will keep watching for them though!


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

charlie lawless said:


> It was three weeks ago!! It is 75 miles to falcon from port a. Only 57 from port o Connor


So is Falcon a good spot?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Falcon*



Ranger2005 said:


> So is Falcon a good spot?


I have had good luck there for amberjacks ,black fin tuna, ling and certain times of the year do good trolling around that area for mahi mahi! 
It's a oil rig near the shelf ! That's were the 24 hour trips out of port aransas go! If you see them out there don't fish to close they don't like that! They will be throwing lead at you and your boat ! Hahaha!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

2014 seahunt bx22 50 gal I carry 4 extra gallons , 200 yamaha , galveston or freeport 
1-2 I can run 25 pretty comfortable. Boat likes 4K rpm .
Specs:
rpm mph gph MPG
3500 24.1 4.7 5.13 
4000 29.6 6.3 4.7 rule of thirds 150 miles all-day 
Ran out of freeport once to all the normal 9 miles spots and came back with way more than 1/2 tank. Weekends more my style.


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

2 foot seas 20-60 miles outta port a this weekend guys....

Just sayin'


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

alex.looney said:


> 2 foot seas 20-60 miles outta port a this weekend guys....
> 
> Just sayin'


I will be watching the forecast but 2-3 is more than I want to deal with for a long trip..


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I see Wednesday to be 1-2. I cant do Wednesday but maybe Thursday if conditions are favorable


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I fished out to Falcon Saturday in my 233 Mako. I hold 150 gallons of gas and run a single 2013 Honda 250. Ran a comfortable 30 mph in smooth seas burning @2.7 mpg. We ended up burning 58 gallons.



planohog said:


> 2014 seahunt bx22 50 gal I carry 4 extra gallons , 200 yamaha , galveston or freeport
> 1-2 I can run 25 pretty comfortable. Boat likes 4K rpm .
> Specs:
> rpm mph gph MPG
> ...


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing of any trips planned out of Port A. Live in SA and have tackle, cash, and a flexible schedule on a few days' notice.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

S a t u r d a y ? ? ?


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

So how did the trip go?


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

161hx said:


> So how did the trip go?


No takers. Everyone had plans for VD.. I went solo and fished state water.. Sucked because it took me less than an hour to limit out on snapper....

Maybe eventually the government will do something about the snapper overpopulation so we can fish for other things too


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Ranger2005 said:


> No takers. Everyone had plans for VD.. I went solo and fished state water.. Sucked because it took me less than an hour to limit out on snapper....
> 
> Maybe eventually the government will do something about the snapper overpopulation so we can fish for other things too


Dont worry...i am sure there will be an eventual mandate to pull up all artificial reefs in order to protect lion fish or prevent climate change....that will help fix the snapper problem


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

yakfisher said:


> Dont worry...i am sure there will be an eventual mandate to pull up all artificial reefs in order to protect lion fish or prevent climate change....that will help fix the snapper problem


LMAO..............


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Well... Beats being at work. Let me know if you make plans to go again.


----------



## bobbyadams (Feb 18, 2015)

I might be a little to late jumping on this thread but I would love to take my boat out with a group of boats and or someone could ride with me as long as they have the experience. 
21' cc mercury 150


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Ranger, sending you a pm. I'm available to crew with a little notice. Located in Houston, but willing to drive, chip in on fuel, bait, etc., clean up afterwards, and have a bit of tackle.


----------



## smithder (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a Striper 2101 DC that holds 105 gallons of fuel. I'd be game for buddy boating off shore. We just need the right weather.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been watching for another opportunity - Yesterday seas were 11' so that would have been a bad day... lol

bjones, reply sent


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Id be game out of freeport for a slighlty sshorter distance like 30 miles. 21' robalo. If anyone wants to get together and buddy boat out of BBT this summer let me know. Around 1ft seas is what I like.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

saltwatersensations said:


> Id be game out of freeport for a slighlty sshorter distance like 30 miles. 21' robalo. If anyone wants to get together and buddy boat out of BBT this summer let me know. Around 1ft seas is what I like.


:brew2:


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

For cheaper, all you guys could chip in on a two day charter aboard the Uno Mas out of Freeport and then you don't have any responsibilities. That will also get you a lot further and more species. Just my two cents.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

^^ Um, yeah. Thanks for contributing your $0.02.:headknock:goldfish:


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

I would like to do a short trip out of Freeport when the weather breaks also. My boat is only 18ft, so I am extremely limited. If I jumped in someone else's boat Im good for my share of gas and bait. Not much expirenece with off shore but I know my way around a boat and have my own gear.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

bingorocks said:


> For cheaper, all you guys could chip in on a two day charter aboard the Uno Mas out of Freeport and then you don't have any responsibilities. That will also get you a lot further and more species. Just my two cents.


I know for me personally its far more rewarding to run my own machine, find my own fish, trailer, clean, maintain, et al..rather than hire a charter, even if i do have limitations on what i can do. That being said..i am itching to go see louisianas offshore fishery first hand...those will chartered days


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

bingorocks said:


> For cheaper, all you guys could chip in on a two day charter aboard the Uno Mas out of Freeport and then you don't have any responsibilities. That will also get you a lot further and more species. Just my two cents.


Doing the math - Rounding numbers..

Charter:
6 fishermen
fuel at 60 miles at 1mpg is 120 gallons gas
$2500 charter + $300 fuel + $200 tips = $3000 / 6 = $500ea

Private
3 fishermen
50 miles at 2mpg is 50 gallons gas
$120 Fuel, $50 Bait/Ice, $50 tow fuel = $220 / 3 fishermen = $75ea

Did I figure this right?

Slightly cheaper to go private


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

I am all for fishing and testing your skills as a captain as well as your do diligence for maintaining a solid vessel. I have fished many time very far offshore on a single motor boat and have had Alotta luck.

Here is a trip: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1662705#post1662705

But I will also tell you I have been caught out in weather that really made me hate being out there.

Be careful have fun make a float plan have all the safety gear and don't push the limits to far because when they push back its not so fun.

Tom


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

ElGatoLoco said:


> I am all for fishing and testing your skills as a captain as well as your do diligence for maintaining a solid vessel. I have fished many time very far offshore on a single motor boat and have had Alotta luck.
> 
> Here is a trip: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1662705#post1662705
> 
> ...


Nice Haul!

Once I was caught about 30 miles off in bad weather. On the way back in I think we took every 3rd or so wave over the bow. Cockpit stayed pretty much full of water but the Ranger Bay stayed afloat and handled very nice. There is something to be said about injection foam filled hull.. Ranger, Whaler, Everglades, to name a few. Absolutely a must have in my book.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

What I don't understand is, lightning. I once was surrounded by rapidly developing thunderstorms and lightning everywhere - we thought we were toast for sure - but we were never struck? Some strikes were 100 yards away - or less! I had an aluminum t-top too....


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thursday is looking like a possibility?


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Buddy Boat*

I have an 2015 Epic 22SC and was thinking about going out Thursday as well. Where do you think you may be leaving from?


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

lostdog2 said:


> I have an 2015 Epic 22SC and was thinking about going out Thursday as well. Where do you think you may be leaving from?


I am not sure how far I will go or where to go or what to go for but I would go out of Matagorda or Freeport. Problem I have is I only know how to fish for Snapper in the big water so I need someone who can help me learn what structure to fish and how in order to avoid Snapper. I want Grouper, Wahoo, Dorado, Ling, Tile, etc... I don't think my rods would work for the bigger stuff but 20-50lb class would be a blast on my gear.

What do you think? How much fuel do you carry?


----------

